

Show HN: GitHub Release Watch - mystor
http://gh-release-watch.com/

======
pR0Ps
Very useful! I like the simplicity of it. One suggestion: the email
notifications are sent from (today@gh-release-watch.com) is a little odd.
Something like "notifications" or "updates" might be a bit clearer.

